# Dll Funktionsaufrufe abfangen



## OliverD (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo,

besteht die möglichkeit die aufrufe von einem programm an eine dll abzufangen auszuwerten vielleicht zu ändern und dann normal weiterlaufen zu lassen, so dass das programm nichts davon bemerkt?

danke,
oliver


----------



## chibisuke (9. Oktober 2003)

ja aber das ist schon relativ kompliziert...

du musst dir dazu selbst ne DLL schreiben.. 
die DLL muss genau die selben exporte haben wie die die du hooken willst..
dann musst du dort die hook funktionen rein bauen und mit der DllMain am besten die andere DLL laden und die aufrufe weiterleiten....

so das prinzip..


dazu brauchst du vermutlich n hex editor damit du die namen der expoirte raus kriegen kannst

zu beachten is natürlich wenn die DLL funktionspointer zurück gibt musst du hier auch nochmal ansetzen..

also alles sehr kompliziert


----------

